# The Casus of Y in "die Bestimmung von X als Y"



## Kwunlam

Hallo, everybody! I would like to ask which casus is correct. 

1. "the Bestimmung des Bewusstseins als Begehrens"
2. "the Bestimmung des Bewusstseins als Begehren"

I am not so sure if Begehren should be put into nominative or into genitive here.

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

"Die Bestimmung ... als Begehren."


----------



## Kwunlam

Cpt.Eureka said:


> "Die Bestimmung ... als Begehren."



Thank you very much for answering. But what troubles me is, here Begehren is qualifying Bewusstsein, should they not stand in the same casus ?


----------



## berndf

Cpt.Eureka said:


> "Die Bestimmung ... als Begehren."


I am not with you there. I would always use the same case on both sides of the "als". A few examples (constructed, don't think to much what they might mean):
_*Der Bauer* als *der Eigner* des Hofes wurde geladen._ (Nominative)
_Die Ladung *des Bauern* als *des Eigners* des Hofes wurde vorgenommen._  (Genitiv)
_Die Ladung wurde *dem Bauern* als *dem Eigner* des Hofes  zugestellt._  (Dative)
_Der Richter befragte *den Bauern* als *den Eigner* des Hofes._  (Accusative)


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

What do you mean with "qualifying"?

The genitive of "Bewusstsein" depends on "Bestimmung"

"Die Bestimmung"
Wessen Bestimmung?
"Die Bestimmung des Bewusstseins."

"Begehren" is just an attribute.


----------



## Kwunlam

Cpt.Eureka said:


> What do you mean with "qualifying"?
> 
> The genitive of "Bewusstsein" depends on "Bestimmung"
> 
> "Die Bestimmung"
> Wessen Bestimmung?
> "Die Bestimmung des Bewusstseins."
> 
> "Begehren" is just an attribute.



As in: a philosopher determines consciousness _as desire_. 

Is it that, because we can say "er bestimmt das Bewusstsein als Begehren (akkusativ)" , we can change the whole thing into "die/seine Bestimmung des Bewusstseins als Begehren (akkusativ)" ?

Thanks once again!


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

berndf said:


> _Die Ladung *des Bauern* als *des Eigners* des Hofes wurde vorgenommen._  (Genitiv)



I'm quite sure, that can't be correct.

"Die Ladung des Bauern als des Hofes Eigner wurde vorgenommen."


----------



## berndf

Cpt.Eureka said:


> "Die Ladung des Bauern als des Hofes Eigner wurde vorgenommen."


That sounds wrong to me. I would say:
_Die Ladung des Bauern als des Hofes Eigner*s* wurde vorgenommen._

Since you didn't protest, I assume you agree with the other examples. Why do you you want to treat the genitive differently?


----------



## toscano44

Cpt.Eureka said:


> I'm quite sure, that can't be correct.
> 
> "Die Ladung des Bauern als des Hofes Eigner wurde vorgenommen."


 
I agree. The phrase can also be turned like this:

"Die Ladung des Bauern als Eigner des Hofes wurde vorgenommen."
This sounds right, the other not.

So it is: 
"die Bestimmung des Bewusstseins als Begehren"

You can ask "als *was* wird das Bewußtsein bestimmt?" answer: als Begehren.

If you wanted to write "Begehren*s*" then you should be able to ask "*wessen*?" and the answer should be "des Begehren*s*". 
But the only question with *wessen* in this case can be: "wessen Bestimmung?" and the answer is "des Bewußtseins"

So if you are not sure if you should use the genitive, you just need to ask *wessen*? (whose?)

Similar:
_"Die Ladung des Bauern als des Hofes Eigner*s* wurde vorgenommen."_ is wrong_._

Die Ladung des Bauern als *wer *(oder *was*)? Als Eigner (not Eigners)
Wessen Eigner? Des Hofes.
Wessen Ladung? Des Bauern

Can I ask a question with *wessen* to which the answer would be "*des Eigners"*? NO.

To be able to do it you must change the phrase:
_"Die Ladung des Eigners des Hofes wurde vorgenommen."_
Wessen Ladung? *Des Eigners*


----------



## berndf

toscano44 said:


> "Die Ladung des Bauern als Eigner des Hofes wurde vorgenommen."
> This sounds right


 Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod.

_Aber diese Bestimmung *der Kategorie, als des Fürsichseins*  entgegengesetzt dem Ansichsein, ist ebenso einseitig und ein sich selbst  aufhebendes Moment.
_Hegel, Phänomenologie des Geistes, VI. Der Geist


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

berndf said:


> Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod.
> 
> _Aber diese Bestimmung *der Kategorie, als des Fürsichseins*  entgegengesetzt dem Ansichsein, ist ebenso einseitig und ein sich selbst  aufhebendes Moment.
> _Hegel, Phänomenologie des Geistes, VI. Der Geist



Aber diese Bestimmung der Kategorie,
als des Fürsichseins   entgegengesetzt dem Ansichsein,
ist ebenso einseitig und ein sich selbst   aufhebendes Moment.


----------



## toscano44

berndf said:


> Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod.
> 
> _Aber diese Bestimmung *der Kategorie, als des Fürsichseins* entgegengesetzt dem Ansichsein, ist ebenso einseitig und ein sich selbst aufhebendes Moment._
> Hegel, Phänomenologie des Geistes, VI. Der Geist


 
Was für ein Glück, daß heute niemand mehr so redet wie Hegel vor rund 200 Jahren. Ich habe Karl Marx immer dafür bewundert, daß er Hegel nicht nur verstanden, sondern auch noch vom Kopf auf die Füße gestellt hat. ;-)


----------



## berndf

toscano44 said:


> Was für ein Glück, daß heute niemand mehr so redet wie Hegel vor rund 200 Jahren. Ich habe Karl Marx immer dafür bewundert, daß er Hegel nicht nur verstanden, sondern auch noch vom Kopf auf die Füße gestellt hat. ;-)


_Die Aufhebung *der Religion als des illusorischen Glücks* des Volkes ist die Forderung seines wirklichen Glücks. Die Forderung, die Illusionen über seinen Zustand aufzugeben, ist die Forderung, einen Zustand aufzugeben, der der Illusionen bedarf. Die Kritik der Religion ist also im Keim die Kritik des Jammertales, dessen Heiligenschein die Religion ist._
– Karl Marx: Einleitung zur Zur Kritik der Hegelschen Rechtsphilosophie; in: Deutsch-Französische Jahrbücher 1844, S. 71f, zitiert nach MEW, Bd. 1, S. 378-379


----------



## Hutschi

There are different cases:

2. "the Bestimmung des Bewusstseins als Begehren"/ 2.a "the Bestimmung des Bewusstseins als ein Begehren"/ 2.c "the Bestimmung des Bewusstseins als das Begehren nach Wissen"
The case of "Begehren" depends on the preposition.

compare

2.d "the Bestimmung des Bewusstseins des Begehrens"
Here it depends on the other noun phrase and has to be genitive - and it has another meaning.

2.e "als" can include a genitive part:  2. "the Bestimmung des Bewusstseins als des Begehrens Folge"
Here "als" rules "Folge" (not genitive) and "des Begehrens" describes "Folge". So it means:  2. "the Bestimmung des Bewusstseins als eine Folge des Begehrens."


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> So it means:  2. "the Bestimmung des Bewusstseins als eine Folge des Begehrens."


There are indeed two different meanings:
_*Die Bestimmung* des Bewusstseins als *eine Folge* des Begehrens_
_Die Bestimmung *des Bewusstseins* als *einer Folge* des  Begehrens
_which makes the case agreement rule the more important.


----------



## Hutschi

This means that it is fuzzy if no article is there, isn't it?

_Die Bestimmung *des Bewusstseins* als *Folge* des   Begehrens
_ _*Die Bestimmung* des Bewusstseins als *Folge* des  Begehrens_


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> This means that it is fuzzy if no article is there, isn't it?
> 
> _Die Bestimmung *des Bewusstseins* als *Folge* des   Begehrens
> _ _*Die Bestimmung* des Bewusstseins als *Folge* des  Begehrens_


Yes, I think so.

Let my give you another example which makes more sense:
_*Der Freund* des Bauern als *der Beklagte*_
_Der Freund *des Bauern* als *des Beklagten*_
Without genitive marker, this would be completely ambiguous.


----------



## toscano44

berndf said:


> _Die Aufhebung *der Religion als des illusorischen Glücks* des Volkes ist die Forderung seines wirklichen Glücks. Die Forderung, die Illusionen über seinen Zustand aufzugeben, ist die Forderung, einen Zustand aufzugeben, der der Illusionen bedarf. Die Kritik der Religion ist also im Keim die Kritik des Jammertales, dessen Heiligenschein die Religion ist._
> – Karl Marx: Einleitung zur Zur Kritik der Hegelschen Rechtsphilosophie; in: Deutsch-Französische Jahrbücher 1844, S. 71f, zitiert nach MEW, Bd. 1, S. 378-379


 
How much easier it is to understand Karl's language, still great to read! 

Anyway, IMO what you quote has little to do with the initial question.

There is a significant difference between the two, which consists in the word "*des*". It changes the reference and the question you have to make and thus the case.
Let me explain it step by step:

Initial phrase:
"die Bestimmung des Bewusstseins als Begehren"
Die Bestimmung des Bewusstseins als *was*? als Begehren (nominative)
(In diesem Falle ist nicht der Dativ dem Genitiv sein Tod, sondern der Nominativ )

K.M.:
"_Die Aufhebung *der Religion als des illusorischen Glücks des Volkes* ...._"
Wessen Aufhebung? Die Aufhebung (= Abschaffung) *der Religion *

But according to Marx, _*Religion = illusorisches Glück des Volkes* _
So the answer can also be made as follows:
Wessen Aufhebung? Die Aufhebung _*des illusorischen Glücks des Volkes* _

Now combining the two:
Wessen Aufhebung? Die Aufhebung *der Religion *a_ls *des illusorischen Glücks des Volkes* ..._

I hope you see the difference. If not, let's keep our different points of view and look for a more fruitful discussion.


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

toscano44 said:


> K.M.:
> "_Die Aufhebung *der Religion als des illusorischen Glücks des Volkes* ...._"
> Wessen Aufhebung? Die Aufhebung (= Abschaffung) *der Religion *
> 
> But according to Marx, _*Religion = illusorisches Glück des Volkes* _
> So the answer can also be made as follows:
> Wessen Aufhebung? Die Aufhebung _*des illusorischen Glücks des Volkes* _
> 
> Now combining the two:
> Wessen Aufhebung? Die Aufhebung *der Religion *a_ls *des illusorischen Glücks des Volkes* ..._



But that would be exactly the same, what Bernd did here:



> _Die Ladung *des Bauern* als *des Eigners* des Hofes wurde  vorgenommen._  (Genitiv)


Wessen Ladung? "Die Ladung des Bauern" *and* "die Ladung des Eigners", because they are the same person.

So this combination would be right wouldn't it?


----------



## toscano44

Cpt.Eureka said:


> But that would be exactly the same, what Bernd did here:
> 
> Wessen Ladung? "Die Ladung des Bauern" *and* "die Ladung des Eigners", because they are the same person.
> 
> So this combination would be right wouldn't it?


 
*Die Ladung des Bauern und Eigners ...*

would certainly be correct and would not create any confusion. "*und*" creates a list of persons (which in this case are identical), so the genitive has to be applied to the entire list. The same would happen with "*oder*":
*Die Ladung des Bauern oder Eigners ...*

"*als*" does also determine an identity but in this case its function is to explain the role of the first, which changes the question that you have to make. The question is:
"... des Bauern in welcher Funktion?" or shorter " ... des Bauern *als* was?"
The answer to "wer oder was?" must be a nominative:
*Die Ladung des Bauern als Eigner ...*

Please remember Kwunlam's original question. He asked if he should say

_1. "die Bestimmung des Bewusstseins als Begehrens"_
_2. "die Bestimmung des Bewusstseins als Begehren"_

Given only this, my answer had been that *no.2 (nominative) is correct*, because with the phrase *as it is given here* (which looks like the title of a chapter), its sense is that the following chapter will now talk about how conscience is determined by desire. 
Question:
"Wie (oder als was) ist das Bewusstsein bestimmt?"
Answer: _"(es ist)_ *als Begehren* _(bestimmt)"_
_*Die Bestimmung des Bewusstseins als Begehren*_

The answer could have been different if the phrase did not end here and thus the case of "Begehren" might be different.
E.g. the phrase might have continued like
_"Die Bestimmung des Bewusstseins als Begehrens nach mehr Wissen ist eine Frage, die der Vertiefung bedarf"_
In this case the genitive would have been correct, as I have explained before (example Karl Marx), but no such indication had been given and I have no reason to speculate.


----------



## berndf

toscano44 said:


> *Die Ladung des Bauern als Eigner ...*


This would assert that the "Ladung" were the "Eigner":
_Die Ladung *des Bauern* als *des Eigners* (die Ladung des Bauers = die Ladung des Eigners)
_ _*Die Ladung* des Bauern als *der Eigner* (die Ladung des Bauers = der Eigner)
_The latter is of course obvious nonsense, so no-one would understand it like this. But you can easily construct meaningful examples where the difference matters (like here).

The construct _die Ladung des Bauern als des Eigners has_ exactly the same logic as in the quote from Marx.



toscano44 said:


> "*als*" does also determine an identity but in this case its  function is to explain the role of the first, which changes the question  that you have to make. The question is:
> "... des Bauern in welcher Funktion?" or shorter " ... des Bauern *als*  was?"
> The answer to "wer oder was?" must be a nominative:


This doesn't prove a thing. I can always rephrase the question in such a way that it includes "was". Your argument why it should be genitive in the Marx quote





toscano44 said:


> Wessen Aufhebung? Die Aufhebung *der Religion *a_ls *des  illusorischen Glücks des Volkes* ..._


can also be rephrased to use "was": "Als *was* wird die Religion aufgehoben? Als das illusorische Glück des Volkes." The questions with _wer, wes, wem, wen_ to determine cases is an "Elselsbrücke" for students but not a serious grammatical argument.


----------



## berndf

toscano44 said:


> Initial phrase:
> "die Bestimmung des Bewusstseins als Begehren"
> Die Bestimmung des Bewusstseins als *was*? als Begehren (nominative)
> (In diesem Falle ist nicht der Dativ dem Genitiv sein Tod, sondern der Nominativ )


I understand your point and I agree with it.

As Hutschi mentioned, use of different cases entails different readings. I can see three different meanings which require three different cases. For two of these three interpretations, definite articles should be inserted

(1) _Die Bestimmung des Bewusstseins als das Begehren_ - Nominative - Meaning: _It is desired to determine the consciousness_.
(2) _Die Bestimmung des Bewusstseins als des Begehrens_ - Genitive  - Meaning: _Being a desire, the __consciousness is determined [to be XXX]_.
(3) _Die Bestimmung des Bewusstseins als Begehren_ - Accusative  - Meaning: _The consciousness__ is determined to be a __desire_.

When I understand you correctly you are assuming meaning (3) while my arguments were based on meaning (2).


----------



## toscano44

berndf said:


> I understand your point and I agree with it.
> 
> (3) _Die Bestimmung des Bewusstseins als Begehren_ - Accusative - Meaning: _The consciousness__ is determined to be a __desire_.
> 
> When I understand you correctly you are assuming meaning (3) while my arguments were based on meaning (2).


 
Yes, I was assuming point 3) although I have a different translation in mind (Bestimmung as well as determination have various meanings).


----------



## berndf

toscano44 said:


> Bestimmung as well as determination have various meanings.


Of course.


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Hey, folks (and especially berndf):

What if I had taken a "Vaterschaftstest"? Should one then say:

1) "Die Bestimmung des Redakteurs als des Vaters..."

or

2) "Die Bestimmung des Redakteurs als der Vater..."

?

Everything bernd has (very convincingly) said would seem to point to 1). But 2) seems more logical.

Opinions?

Best,


----------



## Hutschi

In principle I agree but I would omit "der" in this case:

3) "Die Bestimmung des Redakteurs als Vater ..."

This is because "Vater" is here used in a general biological sense. ("Vater" has also other meanings.)

The missing "s" indicates that it cannot be a genitive form.


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Hi, Hutschi:

Thanks for the clarification! So you agree that, while everything berndf said is correct, the example I have posited here doesn't fall within the scope of his explanation, and the nominative case would follow "als", right?

(Also, I agree that the definite article was unnecessary in my example, but I wanted to make sure that it was clear that I had put "Vater" in the nominative.)

But how would you actually, in words, _*justify*_ this? I mean: Besides saying "It just feels right?"

Thanks again,


----------



## Hutschi

I do not agree fully, but I am not sure.

In case of _*Die Ladung* des Bauern als ... _I personally would prefer_* Die Ladung* des Bauern als* Eigner des Landes ...*
= Die Ladung des Bauern, der der Eigner des Landes ist ...
_


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

Hutschi said:


> I do not agree fully, but I am not sure.
> 
> In case of _*Die Ladung* des Bauern als ... _I personally would prefer_* Die Ladung* des Bauern als* Eigner des Landes ...*
> = Die Ladung des Bauern, der der Eigner des Landes ist ...
> _



Ich interpretiere es ein klein wenig anders:

"Die Ladung des Bauer als Eigner des Landes..." bedeutet (=) Der Bauer wurde geladen *weil* er der Eigner (und damit Verantwortlicher) ist.

Dieses "als" ist hier m. E. eindeutig eine Begründung, nicht nur eine Beschreibung.


----------



## Hutschi

Das stimmt, ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich hier keinen Genitiv verwenden würde. In der Rechtssprache kenne ich mich aber nicht sehr gut aus. Dort kann der Genitiv korrekt sein.


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

Ich kann Bernds Logik durchaus folgen, doch irgendwie sträubt sich mächtig was in mir.

"Die Aufhebung der Religion als illusorisches Glück des Volkes..."
"Die Aufhebung der Religion als des Volkes illusorisches Glück..."
würde ich sofort kaufen.

Aber "Die Aufhebung der Religion als des  illusorischen Glücks  des Volkes..." will sich in meinem Kopf einfach nicht zu einer sinnvollen Aussage entfalten. Und offensichtlich stehe ich nicht alleine da.


----------



## berndf

Nunja, *für mich* hört sich 2) auf #25 immer noch absolut grauenhaft an. Auch 3) aus #26 erscheint mir nicht viel besser. Diese Form hat sich aber offenbar inzwischen durchgesetzt.

Hier findet man bei einer Arbeit über Kant, dass von der _Bestimmung des Menschen als moralisches Wesen_ die Rede ist, wobei es mich schüttelt. Traditionell wird aber von der _Bestimmung des Menschen als eines moralischen Wesens_ (der Genitiv tut sich mit dem Fehlen des Artikels schwer) gesprochen. In der Umgangssprache ist der Verlust an Genauigkeit, der damit einhergeht wahrscheinlich belanglos. In der Philosophie kann dies aber schon zu Mehrdeutigkeiten führen, wie z.B. in den folgenden (konstruierten) Sätzen:
_Die Bestimmung der Mathematik als eines Gegenstandes philosophischer Reflexionen wurde von XYZ nie aus den Augen verloren._
_Die Bestimmung der Mathematik als ein Gegenstand philosophischer Reflexionen wurde von XYZ nie aus den Augen verloren._
Diese Beiden Sätze drücken ganz offensichtlich unterschiedliches aus.


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Hey, folks:

Would it make things clearer to say that using "als" *in apposition* (i.e., equivalent in meaning to using commas, as in: "Die Ladung des Bauern, des Eigners des Grundstückes, wurde veranlaßt..." - or "Ms. Merkel, the Chancellor, spoke...") requires retention of the case?

N.B. I suspect that the instances cited by Cpt.Eureka ("Die Aufhebung der Religion als illusorisches Glück...") are flat-out wrong, but nevertheless frequently encountered, because jurists aren't good grammarians.

I assert that my example ("Die Bestimmung des Redakteurs als Vater [nominativ]) proves my point: As opposed to all of the other examples you folks have cited, in my example, the "als" is not used in apposition. Rather, it's equivalent to "the determination yielded that Redakteur is the father," and not equivalent to "the determination of Redakteur, the father, ..."

Q.E.D.

Best,


----------



## berndf

HON_Redakteur said:


> I assert that my example ("Die Bestimmung des Redakteurs als Vater [nominativ]) proves my point: As opposed to all of the other examples you folks have cited, in my example, the "als" is not used in apposition. Rather, it's equivalent to "the determination yielded that Redakteur is the father," and not equivalent to "the determination of Redakteur, the father, ..."


Nach der Logik müsstest Du auch sagen:
(a) _Die Bestimmung von Tuberkelbakterien als die Erreger der Tuberkulose..._
statt
(b) _Die Bestimmung von Tuberkelbakterien als den Erregern der Tuberkulose..._

Würdest Du (a) wirklich sagen wollen? Ich glaube kaum. Ich glaube nicht, dass das Ganze viel mit Logik zu tun hat. Offenbar ist was dem Nominative, dem Akkusativ oder, wie in diesem Beispiel, dem Dativ recht ist, dem Genitiv noch lange nicht billig.


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

berndf said:


> _Die Bestimmung der Mathematik als eines Gegenstandes philosophischer Reflexionen wurde von XYZ nie aus den Augen verloren._
> _
> Die Bestimmung der Mathematik als ein Gegenstand philosophischer Reflexionen wurde von XYZ nie aus den Augen verloren._
> 
> Diese Beiden Sätze drücken ganz offensichtlich unterschiedliches aus.



Dann leg doch mal los, was bedeuten sie?


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Nach der Logik müsstest Du auch sagen:
> (a) _Die Bestimmung von Tuberkelbakterien als die Erreger der Tuberkulose..._
> statt
> (b) _Die Bestimmung von Tuberkelbakterien als den Erregern der Tuberkulose..._
> 
> Würdest Du (a) wirklich sagen wollen? Ich glaube kaum. Ich glaube nicht, dass das Ganze viel mit Logik zu tun hat. Offenbar ist was dem Nominative, dem Akkusativ oder, wie in diesem Beispiel, dem Dativ recht ist, dem Genitiv noch lange nicht billig.



Ich würde weder a noch b sagen, sondern: (c) _Die Bestimmung von  Tuberkelbakterien als Erreger der Tuberkulose ...
_
(Meines Erachtens ist "Erreger" hier im Nominativ.)


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Hi, berndf and Hutschi!

berndf is very persuasive, but I continue to side with Hutschi: In the case of "Die Bestimmung des XXXs als...", the word after "als" should be in the nominative case, regardless of the fact that "XXX" is in the genitive.

In ALL OTHER INSTANCES ("Die Verurteilung des Mörders als einer Gefahr für die Gesellschaft...", "Die Ladung des Bauern als des Eigners des Grundstücks...", "Dem Kind als einem neuen Mitglied der Gesellschaft die Möglichkeit zu geben, sich..." usw.), in contrast, the constructions demand parallelity, i.e., both words in the same case (genitive/genitive, dative/dative, etc.).

I have already provided a brief and rough-hewn justification above (catchword: *apposition*).

Hutschi: You're unnecessarily muddying the waters by asking that the definite article be removed as superfluous. You're RIGHT, of course, at least in those cases above where the article was genuinely unnecessary (though still helpful in signalling the gramm. case), but it obscures the main issue here. Further, numerous examples could be constructed in which the article SHOULDN'T be omitted, simply by adding an adjective, thus necessitating an article, too (e.g.: "Die Bestimmung von Tuberkelbakterien als _der einzig wahre _Erreger der Tuberkulose..."). In fact, I'd even go so far as to say that your alternative ("c") is poorly worded, since the tub. bacteria haven't been determined to be merely some vague "causative agents," but rather "THE causative agents," i.e., the "ONE AND ONLY causative agents."

In conclusion, Ladies and Gentlemen, I assert that Hutschi is basically correct, though he claims that it "doesn't have much to do with logic." I contest that it IS logical. Constructions like "Die Bestimmung..." point to the _*identity*_ of the person or establish an equivalency; the many other examples you folks have profferred use "als" merely in an appositive manner.

Best,


----------



## berndf

Cpt.Eureka said:


> berndf said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Die Bestimmung der Mathematik als eines Gegenstandes philosophischer Reflexionen wurde von XYZ nie aus den Augen verloren._
> 
> _Die Bestimmung der Mathematik als ein Gegenstand philosophischer Reflexionen wurde von XYZ nie aus den Augen verloren._
> 
> Diese Beiden Sätze drücken ganz offensichtlich unterschiedliches aus.
> 
> 
> 
> Dann leg doch mal los, was bedeuten sie?
Click to expand...

1) _Die_ _Mathematik wird als Gegenstand_ _philosophischer Reflexionen bestimmt, und dies hat XYZ nie aus den Augen verloren._
2) _Die Bestimmung der_ _Mathematik ist Gegenstand_ _philosophischer Reflexionen, und dies hat XYZ nie aus den Augen verloren._


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

berndf said:


> 1) _Die_ _Mathematik wird als Gegenstand_ _philosophischer Reflexionen bestimmt, und dies hat XYZ nie aus den Augen verloren._
> 2) _Die Bestimmung der_ _Mathematik ist Gegenstand_ _philosophischer Reflexionen, und dies hat XYZ nie aus den Augen verloren._



Das ist echt witzig. Ich habe "die Bestimmung" als "das Schicksal" interpretiert.

"Das Schicksal der (Mathematik als Gegenstand...) wurde nie aus den Augen verloren."


----------



## Hutschi

Wörter, die auf "...ung" enden, sind oft mehrdeutig.

Bestimmung:

- Festlegung
- Ermittlung
- Daseinsgrund (Ziel, Aufgabe)
- Einordnung (Zuordnung)


Alle treffen "Bestimmung" nur ungefähr, geben aber verschiedene Interpretationsmöglichkeiten an, ohne dass ich Vollständigkeit erzielen möchte.

Ich hatte es als "Ziel" oder "Zuordnung"  interpretiert. Für die anderen Möglichkeiten war ich zunächst blind.


----------



## berndf

Cpt.Eureka said:


> Das ist echt witzig. Ich habe "die Bestimmung" als "das Schicksal" interpretiert.


Diese Interpretation ist in der Tat auch möglich.

Mit ein wenig Abstand möchte ich noch folgendes sagen: Vielleicht ist die von mir vorgetragene Regel auch Teil einer akademischen, genauer gesagt philosophischen, Kunstsprache. Um die bei deutschen Philosophen so beliebten, verdrehten Sätze semantisch fassbar ("verständlich" wäre vielleicht ein zu großes Wort) zu halten, bedarf es vielleicht einer künstlich strengen Syntax. Um die Frage zu klären, müsste man vielleicht einmal Textproben aus verschiedenen Epochen und Autoren mit unterschiedlichem intellektuellem Hintergrund (Philosophen/Geisteswissenschaftler, Sozialwissenschaftler, Naturwissenschaftler, Schriftsteller etc) vergleichen.


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

Oder man belässt es einfach dabei. 

Immerhin bleibt es einem auch selbst belassen, bestimmte Konstruktionen zu umgehen, wenn einem nicht wohl dabei ist, und man hat ja doch in jeder Sprache auch hinreichende Möglichkeiten, das zu tun. Natürlich muss man auch für sich entscheiden, ob man solche - ich sage mal "ungewohnten" - Sätze verwenden will, die trotz ihrer semantischen Richtigkeit beim Publikum eher Unsicherheit als Verständnis auslösen.

Dennoch (ohne das hier abwürgen zu wollen) muss ich sagen, dass ich in dieser Diskussion schon eine Menge gelernt habe und bin allen hier sehr dankbar, dass sie geführt wird.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hallo miteinander,

neuer Fall: Dass es auch hier der Kasuskongruenz halber nach _als _eigentlich ein Genitiv sein müsste (_roten Fadens_), ist theoretisch klar.

Aber findet ihr das Ergebnis tatsächlich idiomatisch und (gut) verständlich?:

_Sie ließ sich über die großen Vorteile der Verwendung eines Lehrbuch*s* als roten Faden*s* im Sprachunterricht aus_.

Durch Verwendung eines Artikels (_eines/des roten Fadens_) wird es meines Erachtens nicht wirklich besser.

Mir drängt sich hier die Alternative auf, den Akkusativ anstatt des Genitivs zu verwenden - was wahrscheinlich daher kommt, dass das Verb "verwenden" als solches ja einen Akk. verlangt (vgl. bei Umformung: _Sie ließ sich über die großen Vorteile dessen aus, im Unterricht *ein Lehrbuch als roten Faden* zu verwenden)_.
Wirklich idiomatisch fände ich das allerdings auch nicht.

(die Monsterkonstruktion mit als + Gen. werde ich letztendlich wahrscheinlich nicht verwenden. Was ihr zur Konstruktion an sich meint, interressiert mich allerdings schon )


----------



## sokol

Sidjanga said:


> Aber findet ihr das Ergebnis tatsächlich idiomatisch und (gut) verständlich?:
> 
> _Sie ließ sich über die großen Vorteile der Verwendung eines Lehrbuch*s* als roten Faden*s* im Sprachunterricht aus_.
> 
> Durch Verwendung eines Artikels (_eines/des roten Fadens_) wird es meines Erachtens nicht wirklich besser.


Ich würde diese "Monsterkonstruktion" mit 2 aufeinanderfolgenden Genitiven sogar als grammatikalisch falsch empfinden - irgendwie "spiessen" sich die beiden Genitive da, und Grundgrammatik hin oder her, aber diese Aufeinanderfolge von Genitiven geht für mich ganz einfach nicht.
Es ist irgendwie für mich nicht akzeptabel, dass sich die 2. Genitiv-Nominalphrase auf die 1. Genitiv-Nominalphrase beziehen soll - da sträubt sich was in mir.

Ist natürlich nur mein persönliches Grammatikgefühl, und ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass dieses durch geschriebene Grammatiken eventuell "widerlegt" wird - an meinem Grammatikgefühl ändert das aber trotzdem nichts.


----------



## Hutschi

_Sie ließ sich über die großen Vorteile der *Verwendung *eines Lehrbuch*s* als roter/roten *Faden *im Sprachunterricht aus_.

_Ich würde es jedenfalls so interpretieren:

wessen als "wer oder was" ... oder als "wen oder was"

Entwicklung:

_ _Sie ließ sich über die großen Vorteile der *Verwendung *(von irgendetwas) *als *roter/roten *Faden *im Sprachunterricht aus_.

_Sie ließ sich über die großen Vorteile der *Verwendung *eines Lehrbuch*s* *als *roter*/*roten *Faden *im Sprachunterricht aus_.

Hier gibt es dann keine Genitivkongruenz. Die Beziehung ist zu "Verwendung", soweit ich es verstehe.


----------



## Spharadi

1. Die Bestimmung des Bewusstseins als  Begehren. 
Bestimmung des Bewusstseins (X)  =  Begehren (Y). Das heisst, dass das Resultat dieser Bestimmung (der Operation des Bestimmens) das Begehren ist. Die Gleichung X = Y in diesem Fall kann, muss aber nicht symmetrisch sein: Y ≠  X.  
Man kann auch sagen: Die Kennzeichnung des Bewusstseins als Begehren. 
2. Würde man "Begehren" in Genitiv setzen, müßte man (wenn man verstanden werden will) schreiben:  Die Bestimmung des Bewusstseins als Bestimmung des Begehrens, oder mindestens die Artikel wiederholen: Die Bestimmung des Bewusstseins als die des Begehrens. Diese Variante hat auch einen anderen Sinn: Die Bestimmung des Bewusstseins (wird aufgefasst) als Bestimmung des Begehrens, d.h. Bestimmung des Bewusstseins = Bestimmung des Begehrens.

Ein anderes Beispiel:
Der Geist als Widersacher der Seele. Hier wird der Geist (G) als Widersacher der Seele (W)  "gekennzeichnet":  G = W. 
Der Widersacher der Seele als des Geistes, hat wiederum einen anderen Sinn, hier ist die Rede von einem Widersacher, der zugleich der Seele und des Geistes Widersacher ist.​


----------

